# Reversing light



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd been aware for a few weeks that the reversing light didn't work, and that although the reversing camera was functioning "manually" it didn't come on automatically when I selected reverse. I assumed that it was a problem with the switch on the gearbox, but it's a bit of a faff to get at it on the Ducato as it's behind the air filter. So being a lazy sod I put up with it for a while.

Then yesterday I noticed that the reversing light was full of water (none of the other lights were affected). So I drained it and dried it out. Not surprisingly it still wasn't working BUT when I took the bulb out (to try a fresh one) the camera came on correctly when I selected reverse. As soon as I put a bulb back in it stopped working.

SO, presumably nothing wrong with the switch, but nothing functions when the load of the reversing light goes on it.

Has anybody had a similar problem? What's the solution? 

And how can I stop water filling the Autotrail back lights?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

hi, its probably the earth connection on the bulb, possible verdigre.

Have you cleaned all connections??

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

TheBlade said:


> Then yesterday I noticed that the reversing light was full of water (none of the other lights were affected). So I drained it and dried it out. Not surprisingly it still wasn't working BUT when I took the bulb out (to try a fresh one) the camera came on correctly when I selected reverse. As soon as I put a bulb back in it stopped working.
> 
> SO, presumably nothing wrong with the switch, but nothing functions when the load of the reversing light goes on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

What age is the Ducato in question?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I had a very similar problem with my 2006 Ducato - It was found to be the reversing switch on the gearbox (apparently a not uncommon problem) which cost about £12 and fixed it instantly. As I recall you need long arms and a 22mm deep socket - or a friendly motor technician......... Hope that helps


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Spray some corrosion block or acf-50 in the bulbholder, and check for damp connectors under the bonnet - spray them also.

i was going to change the switch but it sorted after spraying. 

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

locrep said:


> What age is the Ducato in question?


It's 2006. Worth trying some of the suggestions.


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I've sorted it.

Thinking about it, the suggestion of some corrosion on the gearbox switch contacts seemed the most likely culprit. I started to tackle gaining access to it, but it got very tedious, and while I was doing it I had the brainwave of changing the 21w bulb in the reversing light for a LED equivalent (less than 2w... and less than two quid).

Just fitted it and hey presto, everything works, including the reversing camera.

Obviously the (almost) 2amp load was too much for the contacts, but 0.2amp... no problem. Saved an awful lot of bad language trying to get at the top of the gearbox!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

TheBlade said:


> Well, I've sorted it.


Well done, Edward de Bono would be proud of you..... ? << and it seems like a good tip too :wink:

Mike


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds familiar - mine had a voltage but as soon as a lamp was put across the contacts, nothing. You might have to change the switch sometime, but that was an ace fix!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Must say ,just for a laugh (and doing a trial),,who wants to see where they,ve been Les...


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Actually I originally found out it wasn't working in a fuel station when I was "adjusting my position". There was a guy behind me filling a VERY nice Porche, and I was watching him in the camera. I could see that he nearly 5H1T himself when he realised I was backing up and didn't think I knew he was there :lol:. Then he came to warn me that the light wasn't working.

I was amazed to discover that a functioning reversing light isn't needed to pass the MOT.


----------

